# New Beardies



## Jonathon (Mar 18, 2006)

Here are a few pics of my new Pogona minor. I've only had them for a couple of days now although they are already eating like little piggies. :wink: 

Enjoy!

















BTW sorry for the lousy pics they were taken in a rush.


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Mar 18, 2006)

Lousy Pics??? I think they are great mate. Well done.


----------



## Craig2 (Mar 18, 2006)

i agree nice beardies lousy pics real dull what happend focus good colour bad


----------



## Jonathon (Mar 18, 2006)

The camera seems to go funny under the fluro lights I'll try to get them out in the sun tomorrow and get some better pics.


----------



## Spike14 (Mar 18, 2006)

hey mate, nice beardies, who did you get them from?


----------



## redline (Mar 18, 2006)

Nice pics Well done dude


----------



## Jonathon (Mar 19, 2006)

Got them from a place called Pet Magic. They usually have very high prices although he managed to pull the price down a fair bit.


----------



## Kris (Mar 19, 2006)

That first shot especially is fantastic. They're cute little suckers


----------



## Sing (Apr 22, 2006)

Oh, they're soooo cute! Our Central babies are 3 mths old now. Wanna see my baby photos?....


----------



## Rennie (Apr 22, 2006)

Nice babies both of you
Sing, Spike is definately showing some nice colors there.


----------



## krusty (Apr 22, 2006)

cool pics


----------



## scotchbo (Apr 28, 2006)

very nice little guys there mate good stuff


----------



## bOJOjojo (Apr 28, 2006)

awwwww cute!!!! Beatuiful Jon, first pic especially! 
You too Sing, nice bubs!


----------



## MannyM (Apr 28, 2006)

Sing said:


> Oh, they're soooo cute! Our Central babies are 3 mths old now. Wanna see my baby photos?....



You called one of your beardys Manny?

Awesome!


----------



## BeardyBen (Apr 28, 2006)

I love beardies  heres a few pics of my trio and their babies


----------



## bOJOjojo (Apr 28, 2006)

Sweet Ben. CUTE! Veeeery nice!! 
Are those recent pics of the babies?? If not, how old are they in the above pic?


----------



## BeardyBen (Apr 28, 2006)

> Are those recent pics of the babies?? If not, how old are they in the above pic?


no thats when they were about 1 month old, I have kept 9 offspring ranging from 2-5months old


----------



## Sing (May 2, 2006)

Just gorgeous Ben! No, not you....your beardies of course! :lol:


----------



## BeardyBen (May 2, 2006)

Thanks sing    Itried to post pics of my females but it wont work? ill try again.........


----------



## Jaide03 (May 2, 2006)

They are cute, I got mine from Pet Magic in Cannington. Pet Magic are extremley helpful. I have 2 females Luci, Pennelope and 1 male Little foot.


----------



## Sing (May 3, 2006)

Looking forward to seeing the females Ben. I noticed the photos you took had them in & around water. So is that good for them occasionally? It's just that my set up doesn't have room for a large water container for them to frolic in. Sometimes when I bring them out of their enclosures, should I give them something to splash in then? Only in the warm summer months or is winter ok to do this also? I guess because they are centrals & don't like humidity that I'm a bit hesitant to expose them to too much water.

Hey Jaide, you named one of your dragons Little Foot? Cool - from the 'Land Before Time' movies I'm guessing. :lol: 

Hey Manny, yes, we called one ours Manny. I'm sorry to say that it wasn't after you. :wink: Do you know of the cult show on the ABC called 'Black Books'? The 2 main male characters in that are Bernard & Manny. :lol: We're huge fans!


----------



## BeardyBen (May 3, 2006)

Hi Sing I have a small pic of the females in my gallery but it wont post for some reason? My Beardies love a good bath usually once every 2 weeks mine have started to cool so wont be until after winter i will start bathing again. I put them in warm water and spray them they love it! sometimes i have to watch that they dont fall asleep cause they get so relaxed  i do this out of their enclosure in a plastic tub.


----------



## Destiny (Jun 27, 2006)

hey just a quick note i have just bought a pygmy that is very small like the ones in your pics but she has gone into brumation and is grumpy too . Any ideas i think she is too little to handle this . :cry:


----------



## scam7278 (Jun 27, 2006)

hi guys can someone please tell me if you can wash beardies cause the one i bought last week really smells bad and im not too sure if i can put them into water

p.s bloody beautiful beardies


----------



## Rennie (Jun 27, 2006)

scam, yes, you can, use luke warm water.

Destiny, what are the temperatures in its enclosure? What and how are you feeding it? You are right, it should continue to eat through winter, maybe not quite as much, but it definately needs to keep eating at that age, if its a hatchling.


----------



## scam7278 (Jun 27, 2006)

thanks mate  do i use some sort soap?


----------



## Rennie (Jun 27, 2006)

I wouldn't, he might like a drink while he's in there


----------



## scam7278 (Jun 27, 2006)

ok mate thanks


----------



## Reptile_king (Jun 27, 2006)

ther're so cute im getting 1 soon


----------



## Rennie (Jun 27, 2006)

Yeah, don't you just love the colour of his eyes and hair :lol: :wink:


----------



## hornet (Jun 28, 2006)

i would love p.minor, how much they set u back?


----------



## Gecko_ProCs (Jul 20, 2006)

beautiful dragons
keep up the good work


----------



## mickousley (Jul 20, 2006)

very nice lizards
do you know of any for sale that will freight to NSW


----------



## Jonathon (Jul 20, 2006)

Over here they sell for around $150-$200, although they're not hard to come by they are in almost every shop that sells reptiles.


----------



## x.RandomHero.x (Jul 20, 2006)

they are awesome pics


----------

